# Woman gives birth and four days later needs all four limbs amputated



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I have followed this blog for the past few days and the family just amazes me. The mom homebirthed their third baby and then developed strep and while unconcious, the husband needed to make a choice to watch his wife die, or have all four limbs amputated. In the blog, the dad also speaks of washing his wifes face with witchhazel and his wife's dislike of conventional medicine. Makes me wonder if she's an MDC mama. Wishing Katy a speedy recovery.

News article: http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle..._her_from.html

Blog: http://katyupdate.wordpress.com/


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I heard about this in church last week, I hadn't heard the story. Thanks for posting the blog link.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh my. What a heartbreaking decision he had to make.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

The blog is hard to read because you can just feel the husbands pain through his words.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Wow, that is an amazing blog, and an amazing family.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

It is just heart-wrenching. This is a local-ish family to me. There are some great articles out about their journey, and very positive mentions of home birth, too. I was afraid home birth would be condemned, but they have stated that they were far more likely to catch this horrible disease IN a hospital than out.

Thank you so much for sharing the blog! It is very encouraging to see their progress!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

So heartbreaking.







I cannot imagine being in such a difficult situation.


----------

